# do you wear a seatbelt?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

do you wear a seatbelt when driving/in a car. I usually dont

I really just want to see if this thread is going to get closed/deleted because the mods here like to do that i noticed. I mean it is discussing something against the law and how we do it all the time


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n3p said:


> do you wear a seatbelt when driving/in a car. I usually dont
> 
> I really just want to see if this thread is going to get closed/deleted because the mods here like to do that i noticed. I mean it is discussing something against the law and how we do it all the time


in the daytime i do... because i went to jail on a warrant once, not wearing my seatbelt was why he initially pulled me over... and i will wear one from here out... every time, just cause jail sucked that bad!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Always when I'm driving...

Almost never when im a passenger...


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

99% of the time.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

The only time i dont wear my seatbelt is if im in the backseat


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Naaaaaaaaa


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Always... way too many bad drivers on the road..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

If I don't I have too listen to an annoying beeping sound and a have look at a red flashing light on the dash....


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

I throw it on if theres allot of cops around, if i think about it, if im gonna be driving fast, or ill throw it on quick if i see a cop sumtimes. Id say i prob wear it 50-60% of the time.

oops i just talked about how i do something illegal... 5 mins till it gets closed!! lol jk


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I do all the time.

1. Like 06 said, that annoying beeping sound goes on and on if I dont.

2. I like to set an example for my kids

3. I dont like to get pulled over for petty things and get busted for other things ala skunkbud..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i usually wear mine. sometimes i dont, like if im ripping down to the store to grab something. when im in a taxi i never wear a seatbelt though.

when im in a friend's car i always wear one...because most of my friends drive like psychos.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I didn't see anyone mention that they wear it because they don't want to die, which is why I wear mine. I'm not worried about my skill at driving, but please just look at all the morons on the road and wear your seatbelt.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

always. always. always.

its a no brainer.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

always. in any car with any driver i wear one.

i fear:

1. death
2. tickets


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Seems silly to put safety devices into such dangerous appliances such as cars. I mean how SAFE can they be 45,000 people died in cars last year.

That being said, yes if I ride the car, I use the seatbelt.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> Seems silly to put safety devices into such dangerous appliances such as cars. I mean how SAFE can they be 45,000 people died in cars last year.
> 
> That being said, yes if I ride the car, I use the seatbelt.


Are you serious? That is very illogical to say... Of the about 40,000 deaths in autos per year, half can be prevented by wearing seatbelts. click to see So because it is dangerous, there shouldnt be anything employed to make it less dangerous? Let's get rid of helmets and protective gear for motorcyclists too then, because that is dangerous as well. Seatbelts prevent most deaths, but of course they cant prevent everything. Life is uncertain.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^ I guess I'm serious in that I'd get rid of the cars in a second. All they do is make people fat and lazy. And dead. Plus a little bit of every $ we spend on oil goes to the Islamic terrorists. That makes me sick.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> always. in any car with any driver i wear one.
> 
> i fear:
> 
> ...


Exactly. There are f*cking morons on the road and I wear my seatbelt everytime I drive. I feel kinda naked/weird not wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> Seems silly to put safety devices into such dangerous appliances such as cars. I mean how SAFE can they be 45,000 people died in cars last year.
> 
> That being said, yes if I ride the car, I use the seatbelt.


I am betting the majority of those people didnt have seatbelts on......









I was in a crash once, I was trying to sleep in the back of a 86 acura legand vs 70-80's ford f150 (dont know ford trucks too well,just a guess on the year). It was a headon crash, us going 60, him about 45 (say the police). I had my seatbelt on, but I was slouching. The impact wripped my intestines(I now have a 10 inch scar from the sugery to put it back together), sufferd from whiplash and I still have a light scar on my neck from where the shoulder harness tore my skin off (again not wearing it right). Most of this could have been avoided with having the seatbelt around my hip bone, not on my stomich.

My buddy in the front seat didnt have his on, head went through the windsheild and came back into the car wripping half his face off (his legs stoped him from going the whole way out, but he still has problems in his knees). He had a vain in his head cut and blood was shooting out(litaraly). He lived because a nerse happend to be in a car near by and wraped his head in a towl and applyed pressure. After plastic surgery and everything he continued to find glass loged in his face up the 2 years later.

I were my seatbelt all the time, even as habit in a parked car. Even though the seatbelt caused some problems (user error) I would be dead right now without it. I would have crashed though the seat and smashed the driver to death as well.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sprfunk said:


> Seems silly to put safety devices into such dangerous appliances such as cars. I mean how SAFE can they be 45,000 people died in cars last year.
> 
> That being said, yes if I ride the car, I use the seatbelt.


I am betting the majority of those people didnt have seatbelts on......









I was in a crash once, I was trying to sleep in the back of a 86 acura legand vs 70-80's ford f150 (dont know ford trucks too well,just a guess on the year). It was a headon crash, us going 60, him about 45 (say the police). I had my seatbelt on, but I was slouching. The impact wripped my intestines(I now have a 10 inch scar from the sugery to put it back together), sufferd from whiplash and I still have a light scar on my neck from where the shoulder harness tore my skin off (again not wearing it right). Most of this could have been avoided with having the seatbelt around my hip bone, not on my stomich.

My buddy in the front seat didnt have his on, head went through the windsheild and came back into the car wripping half his face off (his legs stoped him from going the whole way out, but he still has problems in his knees). He had a vain in his head cut and blood was shooting out(litaraly). He lived because a nerse happend to be in a car near by and wraped his head in a towl and applyed pressure. After plastic surgery and everything he continued to find glass loged in his face up the 2 years later.

I were my seatbelt all the time, even as habit in a parked car. Even though the seatbelt caused some problems (user error) I would be dead right now without it. I would have crashed though the seat and smashed the driver to death as well.








[/quote]

to all you idiots that dont, read this!

and how retarded is it to let the person behind you not wear one?!?!?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

56% of deaths in 2004 weren't wearing seat belts.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I never used to wear one, but now that I have kids I wear them all the time.
It's worth the 2 seconds it takes to click the seatbelt in to ensure my kids have a dad around...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I was almost brainwashed into it as a first grader without fully understanding why...but I'm not too upset about it, honestly. (They even gave us clicker devices to use whenever someone in our car wasn't wearing one...How Pavlovian!) I guess that's why it's a no-brainer to me...but even thinking through it rationally tells me that it's worth it...I don't want a ticket, but, more importantly, I don't want to be dead in a crash and I don't want to kill someone in front of me in a crash, either.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i always put it on in the winter months poor roads... and in super shitty rain storms... but on avrage nice days i most times dont bother till i see a cop car ,,,lol i know um a dummy... o and on friday-saterday nights theres alota drunk drivers so i always ware it them nights too....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I like your risk-reward thought process, cueball, but, yeah, here's hoping that you start putting it on for average nice days as well.


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

always. why not it doesnt hurt


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I wear it on the freeways all the time and when it's raining outside.... But on a day to day, I would say about 80% of the time when I am driving and always when I am not driving.... I am not scared of death, since we all die one day and I believe my fate is set. And always when my son is in the car.

PS: why would the mods close this post? They dont close all the topics, just the ones that are aganist the rules or if they get out of hand.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

n3p said:


> I really just want to see if this thread is going to get closed/deleted because the mods here like to do that i noticed. I mean it is discussing something against the law and how we do it all the time


Really?

We have rules against drug promotion for a reason. Why people feel the need to brag about their drug operations or usage is beyond me. The reason this forum exists is to help people care for their fish. Those fishkeepers have a wide range in age....and we dont feel it is beneficial to their experience here to subject them to the ins and outs of drug usage, manufacturing or sale. We are trying to be a legitimate forum for piranha information...and have been promoted in zoos and schools....not a forum for people to show everyone how cool they are because they grow weed. Discussion is one thing...promotion is completely different. I mean really...dont you think it is a little pathetic to brag about drug use/production on a fish forum?

Oh..and I always wear my seatbelt when driving..it has just become a habit.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I wear mine for the most part...make sure ...to set the example for my kids..I GOT TOO MENG!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

i didnt think that thread was promoting any drug use.

also, its a med to some people and legal

and, most of the lounge isnt about fish topics even though its a fish board
why is it locked untill members log in then?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

n3p said:


> i didnt think that thread was promoting any drug use.
> 
> also, its a med to some people and legal
> 
> ...












The Lounge is what "KEEPS" many of us coming back. Rules are rules, deal with them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

n3p said:


> i didnt think that thread was promoting any drug use.
> 
> also, its a med to some people and legal
> 
> ...


Im assuming you are talking about the harvest thread? If people could have kept on topic..that would have been one thing...but that didnt happen. What started out as a "what are you harvesting" thread...turned into a "the best way to grow/clone bud" thread. Do we really need to allow the step by step process to grow your own weed?

Your right..... this is the lounge...but where should be draw the line? Should we allow nudity? Should we allow the illegal posting of copyrighted material? Should we allow federally banned fish sales? Should we allow racist comments? It sounds like you want us to open the board up for anything....but this is a privately owned forum...and we have put into place rules that we feel allow the members the freedom to have interesting discussions...and hopefully not be too offencive in the process.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you tell um gurky.... i tryed with my giant pumpkin and some info shared about grape growing.... i knew it would get closed.....IF PEOPLE COULD ONLY KEEP THANGS IN pm FORM IT WOULD BE ALOT BETTER...! people can chat through pm with out brakin the rules right?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't hit the road unless everybody in my car is belted in properly, adults and children alike.
It' just dumb not to wear a belt. In a severe accident, everybody in a car that's not belted in becomes a projectile. Another thing to consider is making sure audio equipment and tools are secure in your car/van/truck.

C6, Check this out...

Man, 54, killed after being thrown from vehicle 

*ELMSDALE, N.S. - Police say a man has been killed after being thrown from his car in a single-vehicle crash near Elmsdale, N.S.

The car left Highway 102 and landed on its roof Sunday shortly before 6 p.m. Police say the 1963 Chevrolet Corvette did not have seatbelts. The 54-year-old driver, whose name has not been released, was the only person in the car at the time.

He was pronounced dead at the scene.

Police say road conditions were good at the time of the accident.*


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup wink in my short 25 years of life ive had 2 of my friends that were my age that have been kill ...one was a passanger of a drunk driver that took his belt off to lay back and sleep and the other was a friend that had his belt off smokin a cigg with his window rolled the whole way down...he fell out the window and was crushed

both of these guys were dead befor the age of 19


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

theres nothing illegal about talking/discussing illegal plants as far as i know

its just illegal to acually do it

why is it not even viewable to nonmembers?

i understanding not being able to post if your not a member, but view?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> i didnt think that thread was promoting any drug use.
> 
> also, its a med to some people and legal
> 
> ...


Im assuming you are talking about the harvest thread? If people could have kept on topic..that would have been one thing...but that didnt happen. What started out as a "what are you harvesting" thread...turned into a "the best way to grow/clone bud" thread. Do we really need to allow the step by step process to grow your own weed?

Your right..... this is the lounge...but where should be draw the line? Should we allow nudity? Should we allow the illegal posting of copyrighted material? Should we allow federally banned fish sales? Should we allow racist comments? It sounds like you want us to open the board up for anything....but this is a privately owned forum...and we have put into place rules that we feel allow the members the freedom to have interesting discussions...and hopefully not be too offencive in the process.
[/quote]

I agree. Some of the posts in that thread were promoting the manufacturing of something illegal. I apologize to those if I offended any with my posts. Although I am a legal medical user I understand that most people arent and it is illegal.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, I do.

I really think I might've been seriously hurt had I not worn one a month ago, when I got sideswiped by a semi on a freeway - driver's side. Car was totaled, I got out with no injuries save a tiny bump on my head that went away after an hour


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I wear mine all the time, like childawg i was brainwashed into wearing one when i was little but thats not something im really complaining about.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

n3p said:


> theres nothing illegal about talking/discussing illegal plants as far as i know
> 
> its just illegal to acually do it
> 
> ...


I dont think there is anything illegal about posting directions to create a pipe bomb either...but it is not something I feel a 10 year old should know....or gain access to on a fish site. The rules of this forum were created by the people that have donated their time to help run the forum...and the decision was made to not allow any discussions that promote use, distribution, manufacture or sell of illegal drugs. That thread was giving step by step instructions....so we decided to close it. It isnt illegal to talk about raping a child....doesnt make it something we would allow posted on this forum.

Because some of the discussions that do take place in this forum contain profanity or might be objectionable to some people....we decided to make this forum only accessible by members. Guests can view all the other forums...so if they are here for fish info..they can get it.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

All the time. I tell my girlfriend to put ehr seatbelt on right ' but it hurts my throat when it rubs it' ohwell.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> I don't hit the road unless everybody in my car is belted in properly, adults and children alike.
> It' just dumb not to wear a belt. In a severe accident, everybody in a car that's not belted in becomes a projectile. Another thing to consider is making sure audio equipment and tools are secure in your car/van/truck.
> 
> C6, Check this out...
> ...


that's very unfortunate...but when your driving a vehicle that doesn't have a shoulder strap too keep you locked into your seat you defiantly need to be allot more careful... the 63 vette's are not known for there safety due too the light weight fiberglass used, especially if it's a SWC (spit window coupe) since the SWC was the template for the Le-Mans car's, ZO6 and tanker car. GM had too sell a certain number of these car's to the public to enter the grand sport(GM factory Le mans car) into the ALMS season it's the same situation for the Shelby Cobra.

My 63 SWC only gets driven about 150-250 miles a year mostly to car shows and parades, mainly because I bought the car as an investment not as a driver.

in all honesty I haven't had the 63 over 45mph in over 4 years.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm quite worried at the amount of people saying they don't wear one.

I wear one every single time, no matter how short the journey.

And some cars airbags don't even deploy if the seatbelt isn't connected in that seat, not all, but there is a few.

And to those saying they don't wear one as a passenger, who's driving? who's in the car with you? do you care about them?

Because in all likeliness, you're going to kill them in most serious accidents where they would of survived otherwise, even more so if you're sitting in the back seat, how does crushing your loved one to death against the dashboard sound?

It might sound like scaremongering, but it's the truth, and it's what'll happen if you're in a serious accident with no seatbelt on, I hope it'll make some of you think twice.

If you're with me and you don't put your seatbelt on, the car is going no where.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I wear one EVERY time, and honestly don't even realize I'm doing it - I even put it on if I am getting in the car to turn on the radio or something, because it's so engrained in my mind from when I was a little kid just like the others who mentioned that. I also make my passengers wear one because I don't want them crushing me to death when they go flying - and I also would like them to be safe haha. Furthermore, airbags were DESIGNED TO WORK WITH SEATBELTS, not as an alternative... The air bag isn't going to help you, and it might even hurt you if you aren't wearing your seat belt...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I CANT stand the BEEEEEEEP BEEEEEEEP........BEEEEEEEEEP........BEEEEEEEEEP
So yes I wear my seatbelt every time and i flipped my camaro on a highway years ago and if I didnt have it on I would have went out of the T-tops b/c the driver side popped off from the frame twisting!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i do, and i hope you all do as well.
as far as im concenrned when i drive, i am the best driver and everyone else is retarded.
i have never hit anyone, but i have been hit, rainy breaks gave out, guy ran into me, wear one everyday since


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i always wear one, its a habit. saved me a couple of times and too many bad drivers out there especially in socal


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Depends on the situation. Me driving yes, because I don't need to give the cops ANY reason to pull me over. Passenger, if its dangerous road conditions, heavy fast traffic i will put it on. If its just a casual drive on back roads I wont, aslong as the person driving knows what there doing.

Yes seatbelts have saved a lot of lives. But I have a friend who survived a serious car crash because he was thrown from the vehicle. Where my other friend in the passenger seat died because he had his on, he was locked in and crushed.

Seat belt laws is one of the most retarded laws going. What gives the government the right to forcefully protect peoples lives. It doesn't effect anybody else except the individual if they choose not to wear one.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> I don't hit the road unless everybody in my car is belted in properly, adults and children alike.
> It' just dumb not to wear a belt. In a severe accident, everybody in a car that's not belted in becomes a projectile. Another thing to consider is making sure audio equipment and tools are secure in your car/van/truck.
> 
> C6, Check this out...
> ...


Good point. The driver in the wreck I talked about got some head trama from a 6X9 speaker box that flew into his head from behind the back seat. He came out the best out of us 3 but he could not remember anything for a little while. And had a big gash. After hitting his head it still had force enough to break the windsheild (I dont know how it missed me...) And the other one went through. Find a way to secure them if you have them.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Always have and always will. My passengers wear seatbelts. I demand it. lol.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sad to report. i live in a small little beach town where the speed limit is 35 on the whole thing. Unless I drive off the island, my seatbelt usually remains unclicked.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

100% of the time. Even as a passenger (don't wanna be responsible for killing my buddies up front).


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i was in the backseat of a 4 door grand damnit when a ford taurus station wagon hit my door at 60mph.if i would have had my seatbelt on i woulda got cut in half. but for me, i do feel safer when i wear my belt not to mention i feel less paranoid when a cop gets behind me.i live in a northwest suburb of chicago and in illinois we can be pulled over for just about anything_ so among other factors thats why i wear my seatbelt. the stupid bitch(in our car) ran a stop sign saying cross traffic does not stop


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont wear one and never plan on it


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya whats the odds of a seat belt cutting you in half???


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

cueball said:


> ya whats the odds of a seat belt cutting you in half???


If the seatbelt is made of razors, pretty good odds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

i know someone who if they were wearing there seatbelt, they would have been killed

instead they just got badly injuried


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

scotty said:


> i was in the backseat of a 4 door grand damnit when a ford taurus station wagon hit my door at 60mph.if i would have had my seatbelt on i woulda got cut in half. but for me, i do feel safer when i wear my belt not to mention i feel less paranoid when a cop gets behind me.i live in a northwest suburb of chicago and in illinois we can be pulled over for just about anything_ so among other factors thats why i wear my seatbelt. the stupid bitch(in our car) ran a stop sign saying cross traffic does not stop


Ouch, side impact is horrible. Seatbelts don't help in that kind of a crash if they hit your side. Some people are so stupid, running a stop sign in front of traffic going 60? Stupid.

My buddy was going on the wrong side of a 2 lane highway going over 100 trying to pass 5 cars and a trailer. Slammed on his breaks when he saw the ford coming around a corner on got us down to 60. Some people really don't belong behind a steering wheel.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

n3p said:


> i know someone who if they were wearing there seatbelt, they would have been killed
> 
> instead they just got badly injuried


I know a guy that's been struck by lightning s-s-s-s-s-s-s-sixty s-s-s-s-six times and hes still alive. does that mean lighting cant kill???


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

:nod:


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i know someone who if they were wearing there seatbelt, they would have been killed
> 
> instead they just got badly injuried


I know a guy that's been struck by lightning s-s-s-s-s-s-s-sixty s-s-s-s-six times and hes still alive. does that mean lighting cant kill???
[/quote]
ha did you get that qoute from "the great outdoors"..... that was a funny movie...!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

n3p said:


> i know someone who if they were wearing there seatbelt, they would have been killed
> 
> instead they just got badly injuried


I hear that a lot...the fact of the matter is I know many more who were killed when they got ejected because they weren't wearing one. Wearing a seatbelt saved my life for sure once and kept me from serious injury at least one other time (both wrecks in which someone suddenly pulled out in front of me trying to make a left turn...55mph and 35mph).

Those who don't wear their seatbelts and motorcyclists that don't wear helmets and protective gear are known as organ donors in the ER for a reason.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Imagine if this guy had a baby /child in this car with him.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

dam it would be scary to be a motorcyclists ,,, other than the helmet there no protection at all... thay must have to go through some sort of crash course right ?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

no, but if the cops are out, i'll throw it around my left arm they can't tell the difference


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

cueball said:


> dam it would be scary to be a motorcyclists ,,, other than the helmet there no protection at all... thay must have to go through some sort of crash course right ?


not really, just a motorcycle license course- hell in south carolina we don't even have to wear helmets.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

cueball said:


> dam it would be scary to be a motorcyclists ,,, other than the helmet there no protection at all... thay must have to go through some sort of crash course right ?


For your temps you need to take a written test, those temps last a year. Then you can either take a riding test or a motorcycle safety course. The course is always better. Here you don't have to wear a helmet but you need to wear something to cover your eyes, which is pretty stupid. I always wore my jacket, gloves, helmet, riding jeans, etc. I always look at guys who don't wear gear and honestly I feel bad for how stupid they are. There's a reason why they are called Squids.

Even with all that gear you still can get more such as riding armor that goes under your other gear.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

n3p said:


> i know someone who if they were wearing there seatbelt, they would have been killed
> 
> instead they just got badly injuried


Anecdotal evidence does not hold up when compared to overwhelming statistical evidence saying something else...or, at the very least, it shouldn't.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

blazednosferatu said:


> The only time i dont wear my seatbelt is if im in the backseat


Same.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

As a guy who usually drives or rides shotgun, I would prefer that if we got into an accident, the people in back didn't fly forward and hit the back of my seat though...that's why all of my passengers wear seatbelts.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

i got a seat belt ticket in the back seat,i was wasted,i could barely see and the cop slapped me a 110$ or 115$ ticket..but i dont care i'll never ware a seat belt if im the passanger


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

need_redz said:


> i got a seat belt ticket in the back seat,i was wasted,i could barely see and the cop slapped me a 110$ or 115$ ticket..but i dont care i'll never ware a seat belt if im the passanger


that's logical, since the passenger never dies...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i got a seat belt ticket in the back seat,i was wasted,i could barely see and the cop slapped me a 110$ or 115$ ticket..but i dont care i'll never ware a seat belt if im the passanger


that's logical, since the passenger never dies...
[/quote]
I couldn't tell that to my best friend in the car club that recently lost his son due to drunk friend driving. Anyways, I never used to wear one until a couple years ago. To me now its like 2nd nature, don't even notice it


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I was being sarcastic, apparently the Internet doesn't convey sarcasm well...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I was being sarcastic, apparently the Internet doesn't convey sarcasm well...


I know, It was just the first thing that came to mind to me. Though it is strange on how the drunks usually never get hurt while its the innocent ones that have to suffer.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

100% of the time.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Only when I know I'm gonna crash


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

my zx14r doesn't have a seatbelt, but when im in a car, I do


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i got a seat belt ticket in the back seat,i was wasted,i could barely see and the cop slapped me a 110$ or 115$ ticket..but i dont care i'll never ware a seat belt if im the passanger


that's logical, since the passenger never dies...
[/quote]
well when im in the front pasenger seat then i'll put the seat belt on 80% of the time but in the back seat i never put it on..thats just the way i do it and i dont want to write 2 paragraphs about why i think like that also i think the driver should wear it 110% all times


----------

